# Best Tractor in the $3k-$5k range



## rjcruiser

Recently purchased about 10 acres of land of which 7 is pasture and 3ish is woods.  Looking to get a tractor and bushhog/finish mower for the field.  So, in this price range, what do you recommend?  Land is pretty flat and I don't want to mow for hours on end, so looking for at least a 6 ft mower.

Looked at Ford 3000s, JD 750/850, MF135/231.  I don't mind something older...I almost feel that older is better as it is easier to work on.  Don't want a no-name brand that I can't find parts for either.

Lastly, gas or diesel?  I know diesel is better, but I've never had a diesel, so is it that different from gas engine that I should stick to gassers?


----------



## T.P.

My old man has a 135 that he bought in the 70's, and it's still going. FWIW.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

MF 135's are boy dawgzzzzzzzzz !!!  Sold mine several years ago, still miss her !!


Stay away from the 8-9N's they're good tractors, but will break you.

Getta diesel.


----------



## joey1919

I'd personally want a diesel. Ford 3000s are good. I think some of them were different, made in Belgium I think. Hard to get parts for. 

We had a jd850 years ago, I don't remember having many problems with it.

In think you'll want a bushhog rather than a finish mower.


----------



## 95g atl

congrats on the land purchase!

Diesel in the 30-40 HP range will handle a six foot bush hog.
If you keep the height adjusted correctly, and blades fairly sharp, there isn't a big reason to also have a "finishing mower".  I could get a nice cut with the hog.  

On the other hand, if you want the grass/pasture to be almost perfect lift a golf course, and willing to mow every week or so, you could get a finishing mower.  Let it get too tall and you will have to bush hog first.  Essentially doubling your mow time.

Check diesel for blow by (google it if not sure).  Older diesels generally leak fluids.  Also check the rear PTO engagement AND 3 point lift.  A lift will go up and down easily with no weight.  Definitely test the lift and holding ability WITH an attachment on it.  If the seller won't do it, it may need to have a pump rebuilt.

I would NOT rule out a 60's/70's gasoline Ford (or similar).  I had a Ford 60's model (don't remember which) and was rated at mid 30's HP.  It had PLENTY of power and fuel economy wasn't bad.  

Brand name Diesels "generally" last 5000 hours (this varies with maintenance and care).  I would not "fear" something that has been maintained with 3000-4000 hours.  Gas burners will get 2500+ hours.  Again, depends on care.  Imagine, most old gas burners with lots of hours would have been rebuilt by now. 
Again the "hours" on the tractor helps with a price point and what to expect in terms of repairs....but don't let that 100% dictate ruling a tractor out.  

With your price point, a front end loader will be near impossible.  I didn't have a loader on my first tractor and cleared a bit of land, just took longer.  You could always upgrade at a later date if you really find the need.

There "were" a couple of John Deere 850/870 models on Craigslist for under $5000 with low hours around Christmas time.  I had an 850 and it was a great tractor.  I have a 970 now with front end loader and 4x4.  only 350 hours.  Will probably last me for the rest of my life, then pass onto my son.  

Where is your land located?


----------



## rjcruiser

Appreciate the input.  I've pretty much ruled out the FEL.  I'd love one, but just don't really see the need right now.  I'm sure there would be times where it would be nice, but really, it is going to be a mowing machine for the field at this time.  

Land is in Walton Co.  Hoping to build on it...right now, it's just a blank slate.  Field has some bermuda mixed with weeds.  Would love to get it to where it is weed free, but that isn't going to happen for a while.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Diesel hands down for me, you should be able to find a ford 3000 or MF 135 in purty good shape in the $5000 range. Either 1 of these will handle a 6 ft mower or harrow. Just try to  be patient & you can find 1 that's been taken care of. Good luck in your search.


----------



## 95g atl

rjcruiser said:


> Appreciate the input.  I've pretty much ruled out the FEL.  I'd love one, but just don't really see the need right now.  I'm sure there would be times where it would be nice, but really, it is going to be a mowing machine for the field at this time.
> 
> Land is in Walton Co.  Hoping to build on it...right now, it's just a blank slate.  Field has some bermuda mixed with weeds.  Would love to get it to where it is weed free, but that isn't going to happen for a while.



weed free?  that will take some work.   wonder what those Tru-Green guys will charge...haha.
Keep it mowed SHORT and that should help with some of the weeds.


----------



## rjcruiser

95g atl said:


> weed free?  that will take some work.   wonder what those Tru-Green guys will charge...haha.
> Keep it mowed SHORT and that should help with some of the weeds.



LOL...I know...I know.  Would love to have a nice pasture that can be played on by the kids without getting tons of stickers etc etc.  It's a pipe dream, but I can dream, right?


----------



## 95g atl

rjcruiser said:


> LOL...I know...I know.  Would love to have a nice pasture that can be played on by the kids without getting tons of stickers etc etc.  It's a pipe dream, but I can dream, right?



indeed......!!!
Good for you on getting some land to eventually build on.  I would like to do that, however, not sure where I will settle once my boy is out of school.  I have time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Herbicides be yo friend


----------



## shdw633

rjcruiser said:


> Appreciate the input.  I've pretty much ruled out the FEL.  I'd love one, but just don't really see the need right now.  I'm sure there would be times where it would be nice, but really, it is going to be a mowing machine for the field at this time.
> 
> Land is in Walton Co.  Hoping to build on it...right now, it's just a blank slate.  Field has some bermuda mixed with weeds.  Would love to get it to where it is weed free, but that isn't going to happen for a while.



I wouldn't rule out an FEL, but you won't get a brand name tractor in that range with one.  You can look at the overseas market tractors and get one though.  I have a Yanmar and it has been a great tractor for what I use it for.  Because of the limited amount of times I use it I would only recommend a diesel (I don't worry about the carb gunking up), but they also last longer in my opinion.  Here is an Eicher diesel that was for sale on FB and Swap and Sell, don't know if he still has it but I haven't heard that he's sold it yet.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/796...856423657825074/?sale_post_id=856423657825074


----------



## joey1919

Wouldn't take much money to spray a 7 acre pasture.


----------



## southernman13

Massey 135/165 both great tractors. Just sold a 165.  Another tractor guy here in Cuthbert had a165 I'll check on it. Personally I'd much rather mow with a finish mower if your just mowing basically grass. I have several bush hogs and a 6' finish mower. The finish mower just put it down and drag it behind you. It's so easy and cuts as good as any lawn mower. I love it. Diesel for sure.


----------



## Milkman

T.P. said:


> My old man has a 135 that he bought in the 70's, and it's still going. FWIW.





Hooked On Quack said:


> MF 135's are boy dawgzzzzzzzzz !!!  Sold mine several years ago, still miss her !!
> 
> 
> Stay away from the 8-9N's they're good tractors, but will break you.
> 
> Getta diesel.



A  MF 135 diesel is hard to beat.  I have one I have been driving since 1972. My Dad bought it new then and I bought it from him in around 1992. Good powerful tractor. They are ideal for 5 ft equipment but can carry a 6 ft bush hog. They were made from about 1966 until the mid 70s. I saw one advertised in the Market Bulletin recently for $4500

Whatever style or brand you get consider get one that has or can be changed to under belly exhaust. working in the woods and topside exhaust stacks don't work well together. Also be sure to get one with power steering.

Edit:  Cut and paste from an October ad in Market Bulletin

Massey Ferguson 135 diesel tractor, 6' Ford bush hog, 5' box scrape and regular scrape, plow; $4500.  

Massey Ferguson 135 diesel tractor, very strong, King Kutter bush hog, boom pole, near Jackson Lake; $3500.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

The low price range the op is looking for is concerning.   If (OP) you find something in that range-check it out carefully-start it up cold-let it run at fairly high RPM's and look for leaks everywhere and problems in the hydraulic system !

Whatever you buy-I would suggest you go with a diesel.  Less complicated to work on-less to go wrong.


----------



## rjcruiser

Milkman said:


> A  MF 135 diesel is hard to beat.  I have one I have been driving since 1972. My Dad bought it new then and I bought it from him in around 1992. Good powerful tractor. They are ideal for 5 ft equipment but can carry a 6 ft bush hog. They were made from about 1966 until the mid 70s. I saw one advertised in the Market Bulletin recently for $4500
> 
> Whatever style or brand you get consider get one that has or can be changed to under belly exhaust. working in the woods and topside exhaust stacks don't work well together. Also be sure to get one with power steering.
> 
> Edit:  Cut and paste from an October ad in Market Bulletin
> 
> Massey Ferguson 135 diesel tractor, 6' Ford bush hog, 5' box scrape and regular scrape, plow; $4500.
> 
> Massey Ferguson 135 diesel tractor, very strong, King Kutter bush hog, boom pole, near Jackson Lake; $3500.



IIRC, the 135 near Jackson Lake sold the day it came on the bulletin.  I saw it on FB classifieds, got the number on Wednesday evening.  Called Thursday evening and it was sold.  It was at the beginning of my search and I didn't realize the deal.



Atlanta Dawg said:


> The low price range the op is looking for is concerning.   If (OP) you find something in that range-check it out carefully-start it up cold-let it run at fairly high RPM's and look for leaks everywhere and problems in the hydraulic system !
> 
> Whatever you buy-I would suggest you go with a diesel.  Less complicated to work on-less to go wrong.



What would your price range be?  I'd rather buy something that ran solid than looked good.  I've found a few that seem promising, but haven't gone to look at many.  I figure if I buy something that is decent, I can use it for a while, get used to a tractor and always sell and upgrade after a year or two.  

The thing I'm finding while looking is this.  There's always one that's a little nicer for $2k-$3k more.  Then, all of the sudden, I'm looking at $10k-$12k.  Not that I'm opposed to spending that, but right now, I'd rather not have to.  I'd rather mess up on buying a $3k tractor...learn with $3k than mess up on buying a $15k tractor.


----------



## Beagler282

Nice 30 hp Kubota for sale in the classifieds in your price range.


----------



## Luke0927

I've got an 80s model 45 hp Ford 3600 Diesel.  For a 2wd tractor it is a work horse, been a good one.

Can't be a good Massey either.  I haven't looked into this thing much but my grandpa bought this tractor made by "Long".  Looks just like a Ford I think but made in India.  He keeps it up at his mountain place.  The thing is a sure enough tractor (looks like in the 45-50HP range), runs a 5' mower over 10 acres of mountain pasture with no problem.

Picked it up for $500....wouldn't run, bleed the injectors and new fuel and fired right up.

Also if its all grass, a 3 blade finish mower would make a nice cut.  I've got a Land Pride 5' makes a real nice cut.


----------



## rjcruiser

Beagler282 said:


> Nice 30 hp Kubota for sale in the classifieds in your price range.



Golly...just texted and called and left a message.  Hopefully he calls back.  Almost looks too good to be true.

Thanks for the heads up.  I've been watching all over.


----------



## glynr329

I have a 950 4x4 been a great tractor but wanted something bigger and was debating on Ford 3000 and MF 135. I called mechanic he said go with the 3000. Honestly I like both and do not think you can go wrong wither either. Diesel no doubt and either will do anything you want to do.


----------



## Stroker

I had basically the same tractor requirements as you. Spent more than a year searching and comparing the 25-35 hp diesel compact tractors and I wound buying a 1980 JD 850 with 1237 hours and a new set of ag tires. It came with a 16' trailer, a set of good turf tires and rims, a 4' tiller and four other implements, all for $6000. I then found a good used Taylor Way six foot finish mower on CL. I have been very happy with the 850, it has plenty of power for the 6' finish mower and has made mowing a joy. Stick with any of the older name brands like Ford, JD, MF, Kubota, and New Holland. The web site Tractor Data is your friend when comparing tractor specs. If you don't know anything about tractors or mechanical things find you a good mechanic to help you check out any potential candidates. You can find local bargains on CL but be ready with cash in hand, the good deals go quick. Feel free to PM for more input if needed.


----------



## FootLongDawg

Best advise I ever got before I bought one.

Diesel engine
Wet Brakes
Power steering


----------



## rjcruiser

Beagler282 said:


> Nice 30 hp Kubota for sale in the classifieds in your price range.



It's spam. Texted and called the number....then was told to email the father. Got a response saying he was out of state and would ship. 



FootLongDawg said:


> Best advise I ever got before I bought one.
> 
> Diesel engine
> Wet Brakes
> Power steering



How important is power steering if you don't have a fel?


----------



## FootLongDawg

a tractor without power steering will beat you to death.  Believe me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

FootLongDawg said:


> a tractor without power steering will beat you to death.  Believe me.





Yep !!!


----------



## Doolydawg03

Cant beat a Massey 135/165 my family has been farming and growing citrus since the 60's Massey is all we have ever used simple hydraulic systems, easy to work on, parts are cheap and are easy to find plenty of power and they are built to last. the ford 3000 series are great tractors also. John Deere have more complicated hydraulic systems and the parts are more expensive


----------



## amtarn6790

I was in the same situation about two years ago and stayed patient and finally bought my first tractor last season. It is an early 80's model 24 hp Kubota/Zen-noh with 2wd. It's what they call a grey market Kubota and I was initially apprehensive but it has been great tractor so far. I really only the tractor for deer camp food plots and a smaller tractor was needed to get to some of our spots so it has worked well but the one thing I would really recommend is getting 4wd if its a compact tractor. I get stuck a lot while pulling attachments because there just isn't enough traction with a light tractor. Differential lock is a very useful feature that usually helps but it's still not 4wd. I found that 24 hp is enough power to pull a 5 ft bush hog or disc harrow but without 4wd I end up spinning my wheels in wet clay quite a bit.


----------



## 95g atl

amtarn6790 said:


> I would really recommend is getting 4wd if its a compact tractor



While I strongly agree with getting a 4x4 tractor (and I have had 2wd and now 4x4), the OP mentioned 3-5k price.  Though, you may find a 4x4 in that price range, there aren't many and may be pretty worn out.


----------



## rjcruiser

95g atl said:


> While I strongly agree with getting a 4x4 tractor (and I have had 2wd and now 4x4), the OP mentioned 3-5k price.  Though, you may find a 4x4 in that price range, there aren't many and may be pretty worn out.



Yeah...that's kinda why I'm leaning towards an older tractor in the 35-45 HP range.  They're light enough for my Yukon to tow, yet heavy enough to keep from spinning.

I did see an early 80s Ford industrial tractor with loader on CList for a little more than $5k.  Not a ton of hours either...problem is, it has starting issues when cold.  Guy said he has to spray ether in it to get it going, then it is fine.  I've heard ether is the death march for any diesel engine.


----------



## 95g atl

rjcruiser said:


> Yeah...that's kinda why I'm leaning towards an older tractor in the 35-45 HP range.  They're light enough for my Yukon to tow, yet heavy enough to keep from spinning.
> 
> I did see an early 80s Ford industrial tractor with loader on CList for a little more than $5k.  Not a ton of hours either...problem is, it has starting issues when cold.  Guy said he has to spray ether in it to get it going, then it is fine.  I've heard ether is the death march for any diesel engine.



YES.  Ether isn't the best thing for a diesel.
I suspect the old Ford may be losing its prime.  Google it and you can see what I'm talking about.  Could be leaking seals, injectors, pump, etc.  You could use an electric fuel pump to "prime it" or simply a "primer bulb" (like an old outboard) to assist.  Could be the fix OR could NOT be the fix.


----------



## Luke0927

If you go with 2wd, you can fill you rear tires water/antifreeze, you almost have to be trying to get stuck that way if you have enough weight and good tires.

When a diesel gets on ether it's like crack, it's hooked!


----------



## T.P.

Another thing I've learned is tires. R4 industrial tires are not your friend. My little 40 horse had to be in 4x4 to pull near about anything. When I swapped tractors I went with standard ag tires, now I never use 4x4.


----------



## rjcruiser

Another question....Live PTO only or can I get away with gear driven PTO?

I'm finding that some of the 3000s were gear driven...while some where Live PTO.  I know Live PTO is better, but for bushhoggin a relatively flat plot of land, is it necessary?


----------



## Stroker

You really want a tractor with an independent PTO for mowing, if possible. A tractor with a two stage clutch and live PTO would be my second choice. You really do not want a transmission PTO for mowing, but you can get away it by installing an over running clutch on the PTO shaft.


----------



## Stroker

rjcruiser said:


> Yeah...that's kinda why I'm leaning towards an older tractor in the 35-45 HP range.  They're light enough for my Yukon to tow, yet heavy enough to keep from spinning.
> 
> I did see an early 80s Ford industrial tractor with loader on CList for a little more than $5k.  Not a ton of hours either...problem is, it has starting issues when cold.  Guy said he has to spray ether in it to get it going, then it is fine.  I've heard ether is the death march for any diesel engine.



May be the pre-heater(aka glow plug) is not working, an 80"s model tractor should have one from the factory.


----------



## Milkman

rjcruiser said:


> Another question....Live PTO only or can I get away with gear driven PTO?
> 
> I'm finding that some of the 3000s were gear driven...while some where Live PTO.  I know Live PTO is better, but for bushhoggin a relatively flat plot of land, is it necessary?



Live pto and live lift only imo


----------



## T.P.

Once you buy a tractor you will find 20 more things other than bushhogging to do with it. Tractors change a man. It's a proven fact.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Kinda like a gun safe, buy bigger than you think you'll need.  I'd rather underwork one than overwork..


Save up some more $$$ and get what you need.


----------



## Milkman

T.P. said:


> Once you buy a tractor you will find 20 more things other than bushhogging to do with it. Tractors change a man. It's a proven fact.



Driving my tractor is positive therapeutic value 

Driving my tractor at hunting land is better than ............


----------



## rjcruiser

LOL...y'all are killing me and my budget.  

I figure I'll learn on a cheaper one and get a nicer one down the road.  Start small.

But, I do appreciate the live PTO input...I'm finding that the earlier Ford 3000s were all over the board with live/gear PTO.  Some had 2 stage clutch...others not.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

rjcruiser said:


> Yeah...that's kinda why I'm leaning towards an older tractor in the 35-45 HP range.  They're light enough for my Yukon to tow



That must be a heck of a Yukon.  My 48hp tractor weighs over 8000 lbs, and the trailer it takes to haul it weighs over 6500.  It is all I want behind a 3/4 Dodge diesel and a gooseneck trailer.

You better have all the 'lectric brakes you can buy on that trailer to stop it with a Yukon


----------



## T.P.

Milkman said:


> Driving my tractor is positive therapeutic value
> 
> Driving my tractor at hunting land is better than ............



Your tractor don't make you listen to it's stories about the sale at Goody's either.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> That must be a heck of a Yukon.  My 48hp tractor weighs over 8000 lbs, and the trailer it takes to haul it weighs over 6500.  It is all I want behind a 3/4 Dodge diesel and a gooseneck trailer.
> 
> You better have all the 'lectric brakes you can buy on that trailer to stop it with a Yukon



Yep
Be sure of towing and stopping capabilities. 

A MF 135 is about 3800 lb. But by the time you add an implement and Trailer the weight is probably close to twice that. And most of us fill the vehicle up with more stuff that adds to the load too


----------



## rjcruiser

Milkman said:


> Yep
> Be sure of towing and stopping capabilities.
> 
> A MF 135 is about 3800 lb. But by the time you add an implement and Trailer the weight is probably close to twice that. And most of us fill the vehicle up with more stuff that adds to the load too



Yup...Ford 3000s and MF 135s are about the same.  Figure with the trailer, it will be around 6k.  Rating is closer to 8k pounds.  I don't plan on driving it all around everywhere...once it gets to the land, it's staying at the land...but, if need be, it'd be nice to be able to tow it if I have to.


----------



## Milkman

rjcruiser said:


> Yup...Ford 3000s and MF 135s are about the same.  Figure with the trailer, it will be around 6k.  Rating is closer to 8k pounds.  I don't plan on driving it all around everywhere...once it gets to the land, it's staying at the land...but, if need be, it'd be nice to be able to tow it if I have to.



Tractordata.com will give you good info on specifics of most tractors


----------



## T.P.

Might as well plan on a new truck and 32' tandem gooseneck. Gonna need some way to haul the disc harrow, all-purpose plow, seed spreader, bushhog, cultivator, and all the seed and fertilizer.


----------



## rjcruiser

T.P. said:


> Might as well plan on a new truck and 32' tandem gooseneck. Gonna need some way to haul the disc harrow, all-purpose plow, seed spreader, bushhog, cultivator, and all the seed and fertilizer.



LOL...this tractor thing is expensive.

Maybe I just need to get a 60" tow behind trail mower to attach to my 42" ZT or my 4 wheeler.


----------



## manhowdy

Cant go wrong with the MF135. I was looking for one for deer camp as well. Plenty of power. Perkins diesel. Parts are easy to find. I paid 2500 for mine with bush hog, box blade and a scoop.


----------



## rjcruiser

manhowdy said:


> Cant go wrong with the MF135. I was looking for one for deer camp as well. Plenty of power. Perkins diesel. Parts are easy to find. I paid 2500 for mine with bush hog, box blade and a scoop.



That is the ticket right there.  Nice looking tractor and looks like your little princess is loving it too

I think I've narrowed my search to a Ford 3000/4000 or MF135.  The industrial Fords are not out of the picture, but their weight with a FEL is super heavy and would keep me from being able to transport.  

Live PTO is a must on the list....however, p/s is not.  I figure I can make due and always add p/s at a later date if need be as it doesn't seem to be too expensive to add ($500-$750).  Also, the Fords seem to have split brakes, so that can be used to help turn the tractor.


----------



## Milkman

rjcruiser said:


> Yeah...that's kinda why I'm leaning towards an older tractor in the 35-45 HP range.  They're light enough for my Yukon to tow, yet heavy enough to keep from spinning.
> 
> I did see an early 80s Ford industrial tractor with loader on CList for a little more than $5k.  Not a ton of hours either...problem is, it has starting issues when cold.  Guy said he has to spray ether in it to get it going, then it is fine.  I've heard ether is the death march for any diesel engine.



Those commercial tractors are heavier too. 

There will be some auctions starting in a few weeks. Carnesville, Madison, Lavonia , and Elberton all have 1 or 2 a year


----------



## weathermantrey

I bought an old diesel ford 3000 with the industrial FEL a few years ago for 5k.  I have been very pleased with it to date.


----------



## Doolydawg03

rjcruiser said:


> That is the ticket right there.  Nice looking tractor and looks like your little princess is loving it too
> 
> I think I've narrowed my search to a Ford 3000/4000 or MF135.  The industrial Fords are not out of the picture, but their weight with a FEL is super heavy and would keep me from being able to transport.
> 
> Live PTO is a must on the list....however, p/s is not.  I figure I can make due and always add p/s at a later date if need be as it doesn't seem to be too expensive to add ($500-$750).  Also, the Fords seem to have split brakes, so that can be used to help turn the tractor.





The Massey should have split brakes along with live pto good luck


----------



## T.P.

MF135- excellent condition-$3500

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GA....50705298297152/?sale_post_id=1450705298297152


----------



## rjcruiser

T.P. said:


> MF135- excellent condition-$3500
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/GA....50705298297152/?sale_post_id=1450705298297152



thanks....saw that one and one that had been totally redone for $5k.  Trying to figure if it is worth the extra $1500 for one that is totally restored.

Also, I bought a 60" pull behind trail mower last week for a deal, so now might be holding off on the tractor purchase of a few more months.  

appreciate the heads up


----------



## Milkman

rjcruiser said:


> thanks....saw that one and one that had been totally redone for $5k.  Trying to figure if it is worth the extra $1500 for one that is totally restored.
> 
> Also, I bought a 60" pull behind trail mower last week for a deal, so now might be holding off on the tractor purchase of a few more months.
> 
> appreciate the heads up



Depends on what the redo consists of.  Sheet metal and paint = no value added IMO. Components like an Engine rebuild, or new clutch, etc. make a huge difference in value.


----------



## Milkman

T.P. said:


> MF135- excellent condition-$3500
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/GA....50705298297152/?sale_post_id=1450705298297152



I dont care for the turf tires but that could be a deal if it is in good running shape.


----------



## ucfireman

Milkman said:


> Depends on what the redo consists of.  Sheet metal and paint = no value added IMO. Components like an Engine rebuild, or new clutch, etc. make a huge difference in value.



Exactly.


----------



## rjcruiser

Well...hoping to go take a look at the 135 that has been totally gone through in the next few days.  Appreciate all the advice given here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

"Totally redone tractor" ='s new paint and piece 'o motor.


Hard to buy a GOOD tractor in your price range without it being a money pit.

Good luck bro !!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Well....looked at the MF 135 today that had been totally redone.  Looked amazing and spent roughly 2 hours with the current owner.  After giving it some thought this evening, going to pick it up tomorrow evening.  I'll try and post some pics tomorrow or Saturday.  Going to be a crazy weekend already, but I'll try and get some pics up.  Excited about it...looks like it is a the real deal.  I actually met the mechanic who rebuilt the engine...Cothran's Tractor Repair up in Royston.  Still had the paperwork....so, it appears that it was done right...10.3 hours since rebuild.  

Super excited.  Thanks y'all for the advise and help!


----------



## Milkman

rjcruiser said:


> Well....looked at the MF 135 today that had been totally redone.  Looked amazing and spent roughly 2 hours with the current owner.  After giving it some thought this evening, going to pick it up tomorrow evening.  I'll try and post some pics tomorrow or Saturday.  Going to be a crazy weekend already, but I'll try and get some pics up.  Excited about it...looks like it is a the real deal.  I actually met the mechanic who rebuilt the engine...Cothran's Tractor Repair up in Royston.  Still had the paperwork....so, it appears that it was done right...10.3 hours since rebuild.
> 
> Super excited.  Thanks y'all for the advise and help!



Congrats 

Now get it all scratched up and muddy


----------



## Canuck5

Yeah, get some dirt on those tires!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Here's a pic from last night....still clean 

Have to get some implements now...have a 6ft mower...but need some other tools, right?  Always something more.


----------



## Milkman

Good looking tractor 

Mine looked like that in 1972


----------



## T.P.

Beautiful beast! I don't ever remember my ol man's looking that good.

A box blade, 7 tooth all purpose plow and a good disc harrow will get you started.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

rjcruiser said:


> Here's a pic from last night....still clean
> 
> Have to get some implements now...have a 6ft mower...but need some other tools, right?  Always something more.



Looks good.


----------



## Wacenturion

Congratulations....nice looking tractor.  Interesting thread.  Went throught the same drill a year ago.  Ended up with a 55' Ford 640 and a full array of implements.  Even had power steering.

One of the several foodplots going in this spring (22'x350').  That 10' grass strip between the plot and the UTV trail will be getting 9 cherrry trees as well next week.  Fun times....enjoy your tractor.


----------



## Triple C

Wacenturion said:


> Congratulations....nice looking tractor.  Interesting thread.  Went throught the same drill a year ago.  Ended up with a 55' Ford 640 and a full array of implements.  Even had power steering.
> 
> One of the several foodplots going in this spring (22'x350').  That 10' grass strip between the plot and the UTV trail will be getting 9 cherrry trees as well next week.  Fun times....enjoy your tractor.



That's some fine looking country out there.


----------

